# circuito dolby prologic II



## hans bautista (Jun 25, 2007)

aqui les presento un decodificador tipo dolby prologic II (mode music) para obtener un sonido de 5.1 canales(2 frontales, 2 surround,1  central y 1 subwooer) apartir de una fuente de sonido stereo ( se recomienda obtenerlo directamente del chip TDA9875 [prosesador de sonido] de tv)y distrubuirlo de la siguiente manera en tu cuarto,salon,auto,etc.

el circuito utiliza un chip SAA7710T de philips pero su configuracion es facil (aunque no lo paresca)
ademas se puede usar como decoder tipo prologic I (mode music)

dentro de estos dias les pongo las imagenes,el pcb,y el modo de configuracion ya lo eh probado y funciona perfectamente...


----------



## GRZOLTAN (Jun 30, 2007)

hola que tal mi nombre es gonzalo robles desde argentina. como vos yo estoy interesando en este circuito, te cuento que estoy estudiando ingenieria en electronica y me encanta todo lo relacionado a lo que es sonido, bueno mi pregunta es: ya que vos armaste dicho proyecto con el SAA7710T me gustaria si podes enviarme toda la data necesaria, imagenes, pcb y demas cosas que me ayuden con esta busqueda de meses para encontrar un circuito capaz de decodificar los 5.1 canales tan apreciados por los fieles del sonido.
Ademas queria saber como lo conseguistes, su precio el origen del mismo desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## hans bautista (Jul 5, 2007)

bueno man el pcb,y las imagenes no esta todavia listas pero las cuelgo uno de estos dias(quiero que este chevere)el chip es algo complicado pero el hecho de como  consegui el diagrama es asi;por cortesia de philips(para eso esta internet no?),aunque no se lo crean yo encontre en chip en el mercado su costo de de $15.89


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola! Lo han probado ese circuito? donde se puede adquirir en Argentina el SAA7710T y que costo tiene aprox. Gracias


----------



## hans bautista (Ago 25, 2007)

disculpame pero yo soy peruano....no conozco por no decir nadita de argentina...pero creo que ahi tambien debe ser comercial el chip...bueno....el aprox.no lo se,tu debes saber cuanto esta el cambio de moneda ahi no ????,de una variacion de +/-$0.50 no pasa el precio...


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 25, 2007)

hans, el precio que dijiste es en dolares o en la moneda nacional de peru. No estoy seguro pero creo que es el Nuevo Sol (perdón por la ignorancia  ops:  ), y el cambio se toma aprox 3.20 Nuevos Soles a 1 dolar. Corregime si me equivoco.

Salu2


----------



## gord16 (Ago 7, 2011)

este es dolby pro logic 1 debido a que tiene canales 1 Izquierdo, 1 Derecho, 1 Centro y 1 Surround.
El surround usa un amplificador y 2 bocinas en serie de minimo 4 ohms cada una y el subwoofer se usa un filtro bass bost a 500 Hz (si los satelites son pequeños y en ese modo se declara woofer) o a 80Hz (ahi si se denomina subwoofer) originado del canal Centro


----------



## romel777 (Ago 7, 2011)

alguien probo este circuito? se ve dificil de conseguir el IC ..


----------

